

Denmark: Three Deaths from Drug-Resistant “Pig MRSA” - Mz
http://www.wired.com/2014/05/denmark-deaths-st398/

======
Mz
Excerpt:

 _A troubling and also kind of odd story came out of Denmark this weekend. In
a court proceeding, a microbiologist has disclosed that three residents of the
country who had no known connection to farming died of MRSA infections caused
by ST398, the livestock-associated strain of drug-resistant staph that first
appeared among pig farmers in the Netherlands in 2004 and has since moved
through Europe, Canada and the United States._

This is related to a recent FPP about the Dutch significantly reducing use of
antibiotics in livestock:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7907442](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7907442)

